# MARIMOBALL'S ADA 60P JOURNAL RESCAPE (The River Bend)



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is the tank an ADA 60p and some of the equipment that will be used for the tank.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is the tank with the green back ground aplied and some Amazonia soil


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Great start. You just need to slope the substrate to create some depth.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

here is some hard scape options. the first rock is really nice! but light in color but was considering staining it. (yes staining it with blackwater extract used for discus tanks the second scape is too small in scale I think? one more scape comming with bonsai rock. Currently there is no light for the tank. Im using 2x18W 7100k. I have a 96w PC but will be selling it still new but im thinking of getting T5 HO. to keep things cool and energy efficient.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Also consider a bigger filter. That is a really small filter for that tank.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Filter is rated for up to 30gal. This is 18gal, bioload will be low. I plan to only have about 8 galaxy rasbora or gold tetra or harlequin rasbora.


----------



## caoboy (Apr 22, 2007)

the last scape looks the best.


----------



## lansen (Feb 25, 2007)

caoboy said:


> the last scape looks the best.


x2, and some HC and it would look good.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

MARIMOBALL said:


> Filter is rated for up to 30gal. This is 18gal, bioload will be low. I plan to only have about 8 galaxy rasbora or gold tetra or harlequin rasbora.


I know it says its rated to 30gals, but that is grossly over rated. Trust me I had a xp1 on this tank and could have even used more filtration. That zoomed will not be enough. I wouldn't even use that filter on a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Go with setup #3. Nice and balanced. The other rocks are too overpowering for such a small tank.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I agree with the others.....that cement block thing doesn't look good in the tank, the last one is the only one of the three that looks good. 

Also agree that the 501 will be a poor choice for that tank.....algae grows with poor circulation.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

i like the 3 scape, and agree the zoomed's too small.
this is gonna be cool though.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

As I stated earlier your input will be of great help. Ian may be right. I just happen to have an xp2 laying around so that will be the filtration now Ill have to DIY some clear pipes for it. and move the stand forward to accomidate the tubing. One more scape comming up I think everyone will like with bonsai rock. The scale is small I think for the tank it only reaches about 7 inches tall and the tank is 14" so im going to a bonsai shop for bigger rocks right now. My camera battery is still charging so no pics. Ill try to get some pics up later this evening.


----------



## Lucky_13 (Apr 18, 2006)

i want to know how you got the background like that? is that just your wall, or did you put something behind the tank? how did you get the light effect?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Lucky the background is an ADA Aquascreen (green). Its just green transparent screen aplied with soapy water. No special lighting effects just 36w power compact. Later Ill post some pics of my trip to the bonsai shop and the third and best scape.


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

i actually like the first scape, very different and robust, i think. but the 3rd is nice too, just not as unique


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Actually that rock is amazing! It is a dark grey with brown mineral imbeded in it. Ill show one more pic of it wet. But I think everyone will like the last scape that ill post later.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is another scape but scale of rock is small (not tall enough)l.


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

why come you have so many different types of rocks? i like the last rocks used, what kind are they? the scape is nice too, even if it is shorter than you'd like


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

it may look better wet.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Here are some pics of my search for some more rock options.
here is the rock i bought and another look at the rock on the first scape.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Storm_Rider said:


> why come you have so many different types of rocks? i like the last rocks used, what kind are they? the scape is nice too, even if it is shorter than you'd like


storm most of the rock is bonsai rock.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

*ADA 60p New Scape (56k Warning!)*

Ok I really want to get this tank up and running. Im going to move the tank forward to allow some room in the back to accomidate the Rena XP2 tubing. I need help deciding on the scape so PLEASE leave some feedback. then Ill fill the tank with half water from my discus tank and 50% tap, and add used filter media to the filter to speed up the cycle process. Then find some HC and start to plant the foreground. Lighting for now will be 36watt pc until I decide on the T5 HO set up. Im thinking of using 2x24watt T5 HO. That should be enough light. so here is the final scape. PLEASE leave feedback.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow you found some zebra rock. Amano uses that stuff sometimes, when done right it's amazing. Use it.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

I like the set up. Is it me or do you have some weird color lighting going on with this tank? Not to thread jack, but I think you will find that that with HC you are going to love AS. In my tank I have had tremendous growth in only two weeks! (http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/44809-my-ada-60p-warning-56k-updated.html#post423306) I myself have ordered some "Menten stone" from aquaforestaquarium.com that Amano uses a lot in his tanks. I love the stone you have and it looks great. I would suggest however to reconsider using the smaller stones on the left hand side and leave the largest pieces. You get more real estate with HC that way and when it gets going really well it will hide those small stones eventually. Just a thought!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

styxx I like your tank I have glosso on my nano and it is bright green and compact but I used half RO water for changes hardness is about 120 on mine glosso and CRS are doing fine. My 60p tank will have HC instead of glosso. The light is only for pictures its a plant grow pink light normal flourecent light. The 2x 18w 7100k light is very bright and makes the rock look white when its really black. My T5 lights are on their way I PM some members for some HC. Tank should be up and running this weekend. Ill consider removing the small stones. BTW are your lily pipes ADA and do you know of any non ADA pipes cuz I can't convince myself to pay more than the price of the tank for pipes.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Love the rock with daylight white balance. Looks quite pink/magenta under plant lights. Might look a lot better under water. 

If it was me, I would pull out the two rocks in each back corner, and use all the others, almost where you have them. That way you can put some taller grass like plants in each corner such as hair grass etc. 

I might even pull one more - the second from the back right rock too, but use the big one and the front right one and of course the grouping of three. If this was done I would move the big one a little to the right as a center piece. Its starting to look Iwagumi style now!

That said, I do love the shape of the second from the right rock on the back row and its angle is just right. :smile: But sometimes less is more, something I can't seem to ever do myself.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Betowess I understand what you mean. Iwagumi usese three rock structures not necesarilly three rocks. You are right, the large rock should be a little off center and should be the taller (father) rock. I keep looking @ the ADA catalogue and Aquajournal for refrence. But for me arranging rock is soo difficult thnx for your help.


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

I know the troubles you go through hah  the feeling of not quite there yet when comparing your own work to aquajournals. Your scape looks alright, Betowess had some good points too. My taste is to have more rocks on one side than another and closer together, not so spread out so there's more room for carpet and what not. But either way I look forward to seeing how this progresses.

And i too always felt there was something funny about your light  can't wait to see how it looks under the new lights.


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

I'd really suggest getting more soil and instead of trying to arrange the stones in a "traditional" manner, stack them, with soil as support, into a hill of some sort... Like this - http://www.adana.co.kr/photo/data/12004-5.jpg


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Well you have a keen eye! No these are not ADA lily pipes, I had them made especially by a local scientific laboratory glass maker both for less than one of the ADA varieties! Really cheap and just a great looking and exceptional quality. Of course I had to wait like 2 months for them but I wasn't in much of a hurry...


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

The tank has been up and running for 4 days now. What Im about to do now is dump a bunch of stem plants in the background but not plant them to not disturb the soil in order to keep the evil algae monster away:angryfire . Then plant HC in the foreground and midground when I can locate some. When HC begins to grow I ill remove the background plants. LIghting will be 2x24w T5 HO comming this week with 1x 6400k 1x11k bulb. Ill replace the heater with an inline to keep the clean look. I wanted RCS but the color may clash with the bright green of HC. Instead ill have Amano or CRS. Fish will be a school of white cloud, gold tetra, or galaxy rasbora. Heres a pic of the tank right after filling the tank Slooooooowly!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

ok Im having some problems with my set-up. I figure ill post updates even when things are not going so well b/c this is a journal. I purchased a 2x24w T5 ho hydroponic fixture which looks really nice but will not fit aquarium bulbs only 22" 65k which are too yellow and not asthetically pleasing to the eye. so the lighting is going back. (see lighting thread for a review and pics of the fixture) Was tempted to go with 65watt x2 but Im sticking to my first decision and order a current nova extreme 4x24 T5 HO. the Xp2 plumbing looks ugly in this tank and loose fitting so im using two internal filters till i get some not ADA lily pipes. current lighting is 65w 65k coralife. plants are just just dumped in the tank to soak up nutrients till HC arives. Co2 is DIY for now cuz I can't find my clear clippard tubbing. At least the tank is cycled. So heres some ugly pics.


----------



## Haeun (Mar 9, 2007)

juanBeegas said:


> I'd really suggest getting more soil and instead of trying to arrange the stones in a "traditional" manner, stack them, with soil as support, into a hill of some sort... Like this - http://www.adana.co.kr/photo/data/12004-5.jpg


Sorry, not to hijack the thread but... I've always wondered how hilly-scapes such as that one were accomplished. The rocks are stacked? Do you have more information on this?



Wow, great find, Rosemead Garden. I definitely need to drop by; would be perfect to go to when I pick up my CRS from kangshiang. How much did it cost you to get this amount?










Hehe, the tank looks like a messy room now. :tongue: The CRS looks like it's enjoying chilling out there though.  Can't wait to see you get started on the actal scape.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Haeun the rock was $30 for 25lbs the owner told me it is a good deal B/C the rock came from a large piece that went for $6k and that was the left over rock. They currently are out of it Im selling some of what I wont use to Dantra and the rest will go on the swap n shop. Kangshiang has great CRS and he's 10 min from me. Rosemead Garden is literally 5min away from Kangshian. If you visit Rosemead Garden make sure you visit CK aquarium across the street they have really nice Koi for an unbeatable price look behind the store in the back parking. I think there are about 6 LFS around that area. Planted some HC and cleaned up the tank. Pics comming soon.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Now I planted some HC and cleaned up the tank a bit. this is an older pic with 65w PC but looks the same except I now have a Nova Extreme 4x24 T5 HO running with pink and 10k bulbs. XP2 still not running cuz I dont have lily pipes yet but I ran it for hour with ugly in and outflow and I think its too much water flow for this tank will start up the zoomed 501 to see how the flow is in comparison. so here are some new pics.


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

The rock arrangement looked good before but now that you planted the aquarium it looks even better. Didn’t I say once you put the plants in it will tie it all together? 
Once the HC grows in it will look awesome. I’m sure you’ll change things around as the tank progresses, we all do that :biggrin:, but for now, it's coming along nicely.

What kind of moss is that?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice! Put some Hairgrass or micro sword at the back


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice, and nice pic up above, you may want to crop that 2nd pic,lol.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks guys dantra your rocks will be shipped out this week sorry for the delay. the moss is taiwan moss that came with Kiangchian's CRS. Once the HC grows it will be an RAOK on SnS cuz it will melt in my discus tank with the high temp. Its wrapped around really nice drift wood. My T5 lights are SO BRIGHT :icon_eek: the HC alraedy is spreading and holding firm to the Amazonia, after one week. Im going to have to cut back on the light period. I dropped my 501 filter and it broke:angryfire it may be repairable. I gues ill have to get non ADA FLO pipes for the XP2. Dufus yeah next time Ill crop my pics, those are record covers cuz my other pastime is being a house music DJ. I think my fish are now used to the loud bass coming from my DJ setup across the room lol.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

nice rocks, get some HC in there!! lol :icon_lol:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

I think I really like how this tank is coming along. The last time that I checked it was making slow but steady progress. I'm seeing some actual growth here and its a good indication that you have some flora and fauna thriving. Now the hardest part (at least for me in this hobby) is to wait and be patient. In about a month, you'll see some serious growth of the HC and other plants. Believe me, Aquasoil is the best substrate I have ever had...it works wonders, believe me!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Well the HC finally took off but the slope eventually went flat and I pulled out the HC and the stones. Just as I was about rescape the tank my CRS began to breed, but after many months no baby shrimp. The tank became an overgrown mess. Meanwhile some one else decided to start a family.








So the frogs moved out to a new home that would accommodate their growing family. I started a new new rimless tank and cycled it for a month in order to relocate the fish and shrimp in order to rescape the tank.

Equipment list:
ADA 60P cube garden about 18 gal ADA aquascreen (green background)
Current Nova Extreme 4x 24watt T5 HO and moon lights
Eheim 2213 with ADA lily pipes
ADA Amazonia I , tourmaline, power sand, and fine natural gravel I had ADA Branco sand but not enough
ADA Pollen diffuser pressurized CO2
Stealth heater

Here is the the mess right before the teardown. It is a shame to have an ADA tank and all the nice equipment and have it look like this:icon_redf








After a good scrubbing









The start of the new layout








Hardscape is some locally collected stones that are similar to Yamaya stones in my opinion. Drift wood is nice branchy wood similar to ADA blackwood.




























Ill start the planting tomorrow morning. Please leave a feedback or comment thanks for looking.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

looks very nice, i think you should put a piece of wood in the center though. any plant decisions made yet?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

There is a piece of drift wood pointing forward straight down the middle. Plants will include giant hair grass or the back ground, Bolbitis attached to wood, NL java fern in the center, anubia nana petite between the stones, didiplis diandra and ammania gracilis ( sorry for the spelling) behind the wood, and maybe one more stem. There will not be any mosses or riccia cuz I don't want the maintenance. BTW ferts will be ADA step II and brighty K.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

needle leaf java fern gets pretty big, do you mean narrow leaf? sounds like a great plan, is there going to be any plants connecting the sand to AS? (like a barrier, like HC or sumthin)


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Narrow leaf java fern might get too tall, we wll see. I thought of some HC over some of the stones might soften things up a bit and will add a bright green color. I had tons of the stuff, now I don't have any.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

isnt HC more of a hassle than moss though?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Not in my experience, although it tends to detach from the substrate after a while. For me the worst was riccia, then moss it gets tangled in all the plants. I have not tried fissidens, It looks like it would be a good choice.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

and fissidens to bne popular and expensive now, grow some and sell and cha ching for you


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i love riccia. it looks plain amazing. worth every second spent chasing it with a net on the surface, and the mess or retying it when the bottom ineveitably rots.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I like the hardscape. I feel like its missing something, but can't put my finger on it.
Perhaps it will come to me once planted though.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> I like the hardscape. I feel like its missing something, but can't put my finger on it.
> Perhaps it will come to me once planted though.


I left the center empty on purpose to place the NL java fern there I may add smaller stones with petite attached. Im also considering D. hairgrass near the gravel.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

The tank is now planted! just cycling the tank but it should be at most a week because I used the same used substrate with new power sand. the filter was kept running on another tank during the rescape.
It looked very wabikusa during the fill up. I like this look but the plants would dry up and die if not submerged.








some ADA glamor shots


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

looks great, this is going to be a very nice scape. I'll be watching this one carefully!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i love the look, cant wait to see a clear pic with it submerged though.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

looks great! i think it needs some anubias in between the rocks though


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

resowner92 said:


> looks great! i think it needs some anubias in between the rocks though


There is petite between the rocks. Its hard to see in that pic though.
Thanks everone for the comments.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I like it 
I wish I had a bonsai shop near me to find awesome stones like that (and to find awesome bonsai trees)


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks CL. Ill take some new pics tonight.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

here are some current pics. still have to plant the hairgrass and Ammania G.. Will also add another branchy DW with Bolbitis attached to it to the left side. Fish and CRS sould go in today. Ill remove the zoomed 501 also.



















comments welcome.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Looking nice, love the Bolbitis. I just put a ton of it in my new 75 and can't wait for the fronds to grow back. Staring at the tank I think I should have left them on but I know they'd be an algae magnet if I had. *sigh* May I have some patience NOW?!

What sort of circulation do you get with that lily pipe? Is it pretty good throughout the whole tank?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks Phil. I love Bolbitis. Took a while for my LFS to gets some. I bought two branches and in 3 months it grew to 4 times the size with no CO2. I just cut it and reattached it to the DW. I find that it likes alot of water circulation and the flow slows down the algae growth. The lily pipe does a great job at directing the flow on to the Bilbitis. The flow is moderate-high the rest of the tank gets a gentle flow. Sometimes I will direct the flow towards the gravel to lift up the debris. I have a new Eheim 2215 but it may be too much flow. For now Im keeping the 2213 on.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

I like it. But it looks a bit sparse to me. I think in time, that with all the bolboltis and all the other plants grow in, It will look like a master piece. Are you thinking of putting in any stems into the backround?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

quick update. I added some hairgrass, ammania g. cut up marimoball between the stone for a moss look without the maintenance and one more DW with bolbitis attached to the left side. Im not fond of red plants but Ill give it a try. 

This is before I trimmed the A. G. , the water was cloudy.










closeup of stones and marimoballs.









Ok Ill try to add the lamp eye fish tonight. 
comments welcomed:smile:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I like it.  That's a nice pile o' rocks


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

update. I added the fish. A pair of male rainbow furcatus and 8 norman lamp eye. one otto and about 4 RCS. CRS will go in today. I have only been using two T5's the growth is slow but no algae. I will trim the stems and replant the trimmings.

this was taken minutes after they were in. I think they are just choosing there territory.












close up of lamp eye










full tank shot








suggestions welcomed


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

Starting to fill out pretty nice. trim and plant =]

btw, your greens look mighty green. what light temp are you using? Kelvin wise


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Mike P the bulbs are current 11k or 10k can't remember x1 and current plant pink x1 the other bulbs that I don't turn on are Geisseman 6500k. I had tons of didiplis diandra before the rescape but after five days of sitting in a dish in total darkness it almost all died except for three short stems. so now its back to trim and replant till I get a nice bunch. I was thinking of adding rotala indica to the right side.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Very nice DW arrangment. The right side does look a little bare right now, maybe the Rotala will help fill it in.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Don't be surprised if I copy your layout!! =X looks great


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Down_Shift said:


> Don't be surprised if I copy your layout!! =X looks great


Nahh my scape is probably is a copy of something I saw in an Aquajournal or maybe this forum.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

MB,

Great choice in fish! Pseudomugils and Lampeyes are some of my favorite fish. They go GREAT in a tank with lots of subdued green colors like you have. Do you have any plans to get more _P. furcatus_? I like what you've done with the Marimo balls too, it's going to look great when they grow in and fill out some. 

Are you going to the AGA convention this year?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Phil I also like these fish and they are not used that often. I bought the P. furcatus about a year ago. I got them at a grand opening sale for a buck each. I had ten but they all were suicidal and jumped out. Now they don't carry them but another store will be ordering them for $6 a piece. The lamp eye I special ordered at a LFS. Customers bought so many they now carry them regularly. same thing happened when I special ordered green neon tetras, the LFS ordered 500 pcs and they sold out. But I still get the original price for helping out.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Are you hoping that the bolbitis will grow out of the water?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> Are you hoping that the bolbitis will grow out of the water?


If it does Ill be very happy.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

there is a good chance it will. i have seen them sold for terrariums before.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

I like those lamp eyes! Are they known to be common jumpers?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Down_Shift said:


> I like those lamp eyes! Are they known to be common jumpers?


I had 8 now I only have 4, but there are about a dozen fry in the tank. Im glad because no LFS carries them anymore. They are a nice fish for planted tanks because they add some color to the tank without all the flamboyant colors that distract your eyes from the scape of the tank. BTW they started to breed after I started doing 30% water changes with RO. My CRS shrimp also started to breed. There are about ten baby CRS in there. Before my CRS would drop there eggs. I think the steady 74F temp helped also. I did lose one P. furcata also, it jumped out:icon_cry:
The tank is coming along. The bolbitis has tripled and the didiplis diandra is trimmed every two weeks. Added one oto, now there are two.
Ill try to post pics soon. but I can't find my algae scraper.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

i like the setup victor, very nature, keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks Cooper. Im really liking this scape. Im only using 48 watts of T5 HO lighting one pink and one 11k bulb. things are growing in slowly. Im only dosing ADA step 1 and brighty K once a week. No algae issues except for the stones turning a beautiful green. I added more norman lampeyes to a total of 8 plus 4 baby lamp eye. one furcata jumped so I added the last survivors of my old 120 gal, a blue axelrodi and CPD that I bought at Coopers place (Fish Etc.). Took out all the RCS and now I have 7 baby CRS.

Here are some updated pics. Bolbitus has grown to 3x the original size


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Very nice, has a sort of natural feel to it.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice look you have going there, and I love the furcata fish. Your update pictures give me hope for my slow starting bolbitis!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

cah925 said:


> Very nice, has a sort of natural feel to it.


thanks I kinda feel the same. Only thing is plants don't get "bushy" with 48 watts. I think the ballast went out on the second set of lights. Ill ask in the DIY forum if any body has replaced the ballast on a current light.
Prototyp3 I find that bolbitus likes to have some current. I can't remember where I heard this but the lily pipe output flows over the bobitus and it grows fast and does not develop algae on it. there is some rotala indica on the right back but its not tall enough to be visible. the tank has a dark subdued look to it when you see it in person. 
Does anybody think that the low 73-74F water has anything to do with the slow
stem plant growth?


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

sweet it's growing well!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

I have not messed with the T5 lights yet but it is quite easy to change out the ballast on a PC current fixture.

I really like the scape you have going. Once you get the plants under control the hard scape will put it over the top!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Plants/temp....

I have found that if it gets really warm in my apartment that the plant growth will just go nuts. I am guessing that lower temps means slower growth.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Wingsdlc said:


> Plants/temp....
> 
> I have found that if it gets really warm in my apartment that the plant growth will just go nuts. I am guessing that lower temps means slower growth.


Wing,Thanks for the compliment and advice.Im thinking the same but ill have to keep it low temp b/c my CRS breed at that temp. Ill try and get the light fixed and start a noon burst with 4 bulbs on hopefully that will improve plant growth.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

well the bobitis has exploded in this tank. CRS and lamp eye keep breeding. Im thinking of adding two more CPD to see if they breed here too. I really wanted kubotai from invertz factory but a $420 traffic ticket killed that idea. Maybe Ill have to sell some CRS soon. I did a trim of didiplis and rotala. Still need to clean the gravel. This tank by far has been my favorite low maintenance and well balanced with only about 11 small fish.
Before the trim








after the trim
































lamp eye baby








beefore the trim


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

That is simply BEAUTIFUL! 

I've always wanted to try bolbitus.

Sorry to hear about that ticket. $420 OUCH! 

Let me know if you are going to sell some of those shrimp!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Ed thanks. I got the ticket on Christmas day:frown: on the way to work Yeah merry Christmas to me. But Im gonna go to court cuz those traffic cameras flash all of the sudden. Ill let you know when I sell some CRS.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Time for a rescape. This is long over due. Have the tank all cleaned up and ready to go just don't know what scape im gonna go with. I want something simple with only 5 plants but it still will be high tech.
Here are some pics for now.


































LMK


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

The cube tanks will not be part of the scape BTW


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

really cool. I like the mini tanks, but there's something really visceral about that driftwood in there that I like. Both are awesome ideas.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Fill it up with the big log cover piece and throw some sand in.add some congo tetras and call it a day


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

problemman said:


> Fill it up with the big log cover piece and throw some sand in.add some congo tetras and call it a day


right? I like this idea. Congos would look nice in there.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

: taking a bow: lol


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

The bolbitis is half of what i pulled out from there> I love congos and would go nice with bolbitis both are African I believe but this tank is too small.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Then how about some lazy african butterfly fish? I'm looking to get some soon


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I sense people are requesting an African theme hmmm Ill think about it. Last Thusday I stopped by Nature Aquarium for some ADA wood. Played around with many pieces and a 60P Toru had on hand. After a while and with the help of Toru I decided on two pieces. Fun day. Came home and played around with some possible options. I have more stone so I will add more.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Woop woop now you need anubias, bolbitis,a tiger lotus, ammania and one more african stem that's green... Like the hardscape


----------

